# Quick fill water cap



## rithym (May 1, 2005)

Hi to all

We recently attended the Peterborough mhome show where we came across a trade stall selling water caps with a male hozelock/ gardena type quick connector to connect to a hose for quick filling. Apparently they are available black or white with or without a seal ( depending if the water tank needs to breathe or not whilst being filled) We think they cost about a tenner plus p&p.
We wrote down the website but have since lost the piece of paper (doh!)

Any information on this or a similar product would be gratefully received

TIA

Richard & Helen Phillips


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

don't know whether it's the same one as you thought, but we bought one a few years ago they're on the web now www.gillonsgadgets.co.uk give it a try?


----------



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi, we are using the HEOSwater connector. We use it together With the Gardena Spiral Hose Set. (Productr code:4646-20)

It´s very fine.
Franz Peter


----------



## rithym (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to Womokiste & Bognormike for the info.

Ended up purchasing the HEOSwater connector from

Camptotal

Mission accomplished thanks to all

Richard & Helen Phillips


----------

